# Sensitive TSH



## anonymous8542 (Sep 1, 2015)

Forgive me if this has been answered elsewhere.

My wife had unexplained redcurrant miscarriage. Losses at 6,5,4, weeks. This pregnancy everything is fine, and she is 14 weeks. The fertility specialist did a Sensitive TSH test. I keep reading about these T3, T4 tests for things like Hashimoto's. My question is, does the sensitive TSH test give an indicator of a disease like hashimotos, or is it too general of a test?

Thanks


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

The TSH test is pretty general. Given the multiple miscarriages, it would be beneficial for your wife to get a full thyroid panel done.

What was the result of the TSH test?


----------



## anonymous8542 (Sep 1, 2015)

I have them at home. Her first doctor did a general thyroid test, but this one seemed to be different.

http://www.mayoclinic.org/diseases-conditions/hypothyroidism/basics/tests-diagnosis/con-20021179

The mayo clinic had an article that mentioned the sensitive one.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Even the sensitive TSH test only tests TSH. There's much more to the thyroid picture...Free T3, Free T4, antibodies, etc. TSH is only a piece of the puzzle. Unfortunately, many doctors live and die by TSH only, ignoring patients' symptoms and refusing to run any more tests beyond TSH.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

SUGGESTED TESTS
TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin and Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/
(Copy and paste into your browser)

TBII
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/9364248
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anti-thyroid_autoantibodies
(Copy and paste into your browser)

http://www.thyroidmanager.org/chapter/thyroid-regulation-and-dysfunction-in-the-pregnant-patient/

Welcome to the board!

Gosh; I am so so sorry for your losses. You many find the above very enlightening and helpful.

What was the result of your wife's TSH test?

Also listing some tests that could prove to be important.


----------



## anonymous8542 (Sep 1, 2015)

I got some test results back.

Her T3 was 2.28 (they said it was low and will refer us to another doctor)

Free T4 was 0.94

T-4 Total was 11.1

The pregnancy still seems to be progressing fine. She is at 18-19 weeks now and all seems well.

Any thoughts?

I hear that thyroid issues can cause developmental delays. Could a messed up thyroid still cause a pregnancy loss at this point.


----------



## pedro17 (Oct 8, 2015)

Hello buddy, I would suggest you to find a thyroid specialist endocrinologist... The TSH is too broad to find out about the true problem. I would also suggest your wife to get a full thyroid hormones, proteins, and antibodies test.. ( blood test) This website bellow has a lot of good info about thyroid problems.


----------

